# Wooden book



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am kinda stumped. Does anyone have pictures (I did a Google image search, didn't find anything I liked) or plans for making a wood box that looks like a book ?

I am thinking something along the lines of maybe 1/4" walnut front/back cover. The "pages" would be maple. The cover would of course have a slight reveal that overhangs. My thinking is the front cover not be the lid, but the pages split in 1/2 so it could be hinged easier.

It is a box for a Kindle probably cloth/felt lined. (tried to link it, Amazon didn't allow it ?)

And I admit I don't do SketchUp, but can obviously understand the picture if someone does one.

I am open to any suggestions.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Daren I've heard of hiding all kinds of things in a book --- guns, knives, drugs, etc --- but only you would think of hiding a book in a book :yes:

Sorry I can't help with the plans --- I am much better at wiseass remarks.

Paul


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

When my daughter was in grade school we made a small book with wooden covers we used canvas for the bindings ,Maybe you could make pleats with it between each page and a second one over the out side to cover it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Actually, now that I think about it, how about a thin cover with a piano hinge (glued on the thin piece) and a light circular magnet against a metal insert to keep it closed.

'Course putting a magnet near a Kindle might not be such a good idea.

Paul


----------



## jonymahnty (Dec 14, 2009)

*wooden book*

In book, I find on picture that book pages are sill missing, and how thin cover on the book and who is the author of this book ?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I already dragged out some rough stock for the cover  The "pages" or box are going to be white birch. I am working on it off and on today.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Gorgeous wood !

So what did you decide on the joinery?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

No hinges, just a lift off lid Paul. The "binding" is attached to the front cover. The pages are just a shallow box glues to the back cover. I will post pictures when I am done.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I seem to have lost all the pictures I've taken of them, but I've made several "photo albums" that I used ribbon and leather "straps" as the binding. You could easily do something similar with your kindle-cover and just attach them to the binding-side of the "pages" such that they are hidden but still functional. Sounds like a great little project, Daren, and you picked fabulous wood, as usual.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

frankp said:


> Daren, and you picked fabulous wood, as usual.


That particular piece of wood is currently giving me fits. I thickness planed it, cut it to size and glued the piece of walnut to it that was going to serve as the book binding. My shop is only heated when I am in there (not so often lately) and it was getting dark come glue up time. So I brought it in the house and did the glue up. Everything looked great. I wiped some water on the "cover" piece, that crotch, to check out the grain...Well it cupped overnight, bad. (if anything should have wet both sides, probably should not have wet it at all) I soaked it in hot water and clamped it to a couple 24" levels overnight to dry...still a slight cup. I now have it clamped to the same levels after another couple hour soak but this time with nickles on the corners to try to spring it the other way. I hope it works, I mean I have a shed full of similar stock. But dang it I already started with this one. Some times the smallest projects turn into the biggest pain in the hiney.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry cruddy pictures, camera troubles :confused1:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Daren said:


> camera troubles :confused1:


I guess it was partially a lighting thing, this gives a better idea of the grain, still a poor picture.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Good grief, that's beautiful. How'd the cupping turn out? I can't really see any evidence of it in the pictures.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It went back flat Frank. And I modified the design (not that I had a firm idea in mind to start with) to keep it flat and make a better box. The bottom is just a piece of walnut with a birch box centered on it. The lid _now_ also has a box glued to it that slips snuggly into the bottom box. I had originally made the bottom box larger than needed so the 1/2" (1/4" stock on each side) I lost by changing plans midstream did not hurt me. It is not going to be carried anywhere really, just set on the desk/coffee table kind of thing.


----------



## Tangoshoes (Dec 24, 2009)

*Book Box for kindle!*

What a cute idea. My mother loves her Kindle this would be great for her! I think I might try something like this for my next project. Of course I probably won't be able to find such beautiful wood. 

Thanks for sharing this project with us!


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought for sure you would bookmatch the front cover.:laughing: sorry for the bad joke.


----------

